# ideas on horn guards or protection?



## kellygoat (Mar 16, 2012)

Newbie here, and realizing why so many people burn off the horns! My 5 month Nigerian dwarf gave me a bloody nose jumping onto my lap yesterday. Her horns are only 2 or 3 inches long, but curved and pointy. I have a small dog that likes to play with her, but I'm afraid he could get seriously hurt or killed. My other goat has straight thicker horns, and she's not a problem at all. 
I tried wrapping masking tape around them, and it just came right off. The Hoegger catalog has rubber tips for a whopping $23 and they don't look like they would even stay on. They also have horn tape. Has anyone had any luck with these?

I guess I shouldn't let her think she's a lap goat!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I've seen people put rubber bicycle handle guards on goat horns. I am sure some of the rubber handles for kiddie sized bikes would work just fine. Apparently they stay on well, and you can get nifty ones that are glow in the dark and whatnot.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

DUCT TAPE.... I use it often and it stays put


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

NO!!! NO LAP GOATS LOL. I would try the duct tape and just try to teach her to be respectful of her horns. Most of my goats are pets and almost all have horns, and I dont care if they didnt mean to get me with their horns, they get smacked. I didnt always do it this way, but one day I looked down at my legs all black and blue and realized this is crap. All of them are very careful with their horns now.


----------



## kellygoat (Mar 16, 2012)

Hilarious! I have also looked at my bruised legs and thought this is crap!
It's mostly my thighs from her jumping on me.
I tried the duct tape, and that's working much better. Though she looks like an idiot.
I also love the bike handle idea when they get bigger!
Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I actually use the printed or multi colored duct tape on mine when they need it...most often it's during their "PMS" time and once it's on they're more interested in rubbing their heads on the barn walls or fencing than they are beating each other.


----------



## margiedm3 (May 2, 2014)

Hello!
I unintentionally ended up with 3 billy goats. Love them to death and have had them since they were about 4 months old. One looks like a boer goat I have been told. He is much bigger than the other two. I have played with them practically every day. They are very use to me. I actually started out with 4 billies and the leader of the group and my personal favorite was hurt when my goat guy was trimming his hooves. It bled and he was treated but got infection. Sadly, he died. Now the boer goat is giving me fits. He will not quit shoving me around and trying to get me with his horns. Does not want me petting the other goats. I am pretty strong for a woman and I can handle his strength but he is getting me with his horns. I just came in from playing with them and he has cut my forearem pretty deep. I thought about horn guards. Or is there a way I should be handling him? Any help would really be appreciated. My husband is always supportive of my love for animals but I know he is not going to be happy with this latest injury. Thanks! (Sorry for the length of this post)


----------



## Silvery_moontears (Apr 25, 2014)

Duct tape and tennis balls for the tip


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

marg you can try water (spray bottle, super soaker) but you need fix that behavior


----------

